# diy fan reducer from trash



## zem (Jan 13, 2010)

i needed to make an 8" to 4" fan reducer, and i didnt wana go shopping so i came up with this:
empty 2gallon water container its diameter is 8" i just used a good cutter to cut it below the top to where it fits just around the 4" duct, i used some foil tape to the inside tomake it smoothe where the duct and reducer touch(pic2) and then just cut it from above the bottom anywhere in its base where diameter is 8" is fine depending on how long you want it, i just wanted that reducer out of it  
a 1gallon has a diameter of 6" for a smaller fan


----------



## DonJones (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool, great idea.

Great smoking.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 14, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> i needed to make an 8" to 4" fan reducer, and i didnt wana go shopping so i came up with this:
> empty 2gallon water container its diameter is 8" i just used a good cutter to cut it below the top to where it fits just around the 4" duct, i used some foil tape to the inside tomake it smoothe where the duct and reducer touch(pic2) and then just cut it from above the bottom anywhere in its base where diameter is 8" is fine depending on how long you want it, i just wanted that reducer out of it
> a 1gallon has a diameter of 6" for a smaller fan


 
*sweet Zem.. nice to see some recycling happening.. hehe i have done that with pots.. from 6" down to 4" hehe*
*LH*


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 30, 2010)

another cheap n easy from ya zem. always appreciated. these little ideas help out alot when supplies/shopping is unavailable or when being high and playing around seem like a good idea.  thanks again zem.


----------



## zem (Jan 30, 2010)

i'm glad these lil ideas benefit some growers  LH nice idea with the pots, if i had the right size pots beside me at the time i would've probably done that, MANY of the little things you wana do are right infront of you


----------

